# Nutritional value - crix vs locusts



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know which has more nutritional value?


----------



## pinky (Sep 26, 2007)

I know that black crix are more nutritious than brown, and I know that locusts are slower, so great for slower moving reptiles.. couldn't tell you but I guess it also depends on how you gut load them - I feed my crix up so much that I guess it wouldn't make much difference


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

locust have a higher nutritional value than crix. Plus crix taste bitter compared to locust.
My BD doesn't eat crix anymore, thankfully my locust are breeding so it keeps costs down lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

apparently its a very close call, from one chart i saw once..

however as said its all about the quality of gutloading...the difference between non gutloaded and well gutloaded insects is HUGE so just gutload the insects well and it wont matter.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

okey dokey, thanks for your help guys

: victory:


----------

